# Focal K2 165 kx2, active vs passive?



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Trying to get the rest of my setup purchased.

Going in an 02 tahoe
80 prs HU
JL vxi 1000/5 amp
12w6v3 in the JL HO box

Crutchfield has the discontinued, old model focal 165kx2 for $600. They're 2 ohm so I figured that would match perfectly with the JL amp (100w @ 2 ohm). Would it still be advisable to power the mids and tweeters individually, each getting 100w and run no rear speakers? Could the focals handle this amount of power? Thanks for any input.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your specific question. Id imagine the tweeter you would have to be very careful with pushing 100w at it. I just installed this exact set in my buddies car last night though. They are passive seeing 200w from an audiocontrol d 4.800 and they sound great. The midbass on them is insane. (although we did deaden/seal up the doors and layed MLV, the whole nine.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, I can always start out with them passive with 100 watts total. 

Interesting note, my local dealer has the focal soundboard with the new ES k2 powers and the flax speakers. Going back and forth between them, I though the flax speakers sounded better at half the cost . Makes me question these older K2s. But the older ones are even cheaper than the flax speakers ($599 vs $650).


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Even passive, they don't split power, they split frequencies. 

Having said that, absolutely run them active, it would be a total waste not to. They won't get 100 watts unless you send 100 watts to them (and even then, they would be so loud that you'd never want to), amplifiers have gain controls that can be used to limit power, just turn the gains down. Even at decent listening levels, you'll probably only use about 5-10 watts.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I run the Focal ES 165K2 active... the tweets are powered by 2 channels of an Arc Audio xdi 1100.5 and the mids are powered by a KS300.2 (350Wx2 @2ohms). With a quick tune, they sound amazing. I read somewhere that only the mids in the Focal sets are 2 ohms, don't know if thats true or not.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

What is the real power handling on the K2s? 

I recently got everything installed with 100 watts going to the 165krx2s via an RD900/5 set up passive with the focal xovers. The mids really seem to be starving for power and seem to come to life with the volume way up. I have a hard time believing these only take 100 watts when these mids are twice the size of the polk speakers I replaced which were also rated at 100 watts.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

BlueAc said:


> I run the Focal ES 165K2 active... the tweets are powered by 2 channels of an Arc Audio xdi 1100.5 and the mids are powered by a KS300.2 (350Wx2 @2ohms). With a quick tune, they sound amazing. I read somewhere that only the mids in the Focal sets are 2 ohms, don't know if thats true or not.


Yes that is true about the mids being 2 ohms. I run mine active as well. They seem to take all the power I've been able to give them. Man do they get loud too, I love 'em


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, initially was passive, went active now I'm going back passive on these. Bumping power up from 100 watts to 339. I have a feeling the mids are going to come to life.


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

Back when I had a set of them I decided to go active with them, and it was night and day difference. I had around 200 watts on the mids, but the tweets hardly need any power. They were a nice setup


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

what was your high pass crossover set to?


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

GMCtrk said:


> what was your high pass crossover set to?


Been awhile since I ran them, but if I remember right I ran them from 80 to around 4K.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

GMCtrk said:


> what was your high pass crossover set to?


I have mine at 3.2k 24db/o

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

jrgreene1968 said:


> Been awhile since I ran them, but if I remember right I ran them from 80 to around 4K.


Sounds about what I have them at now....75 high pass, 4k low pass, 24db/octave. Just wondering how they're going to behave with over 300 watts. As it is now on 100 watts the woofers barely look like they're breaking a sweat.


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

GMCtrk said:


> Sounds about what I have them at now....75 high pass, 4k low pass, 24db/octave. Just wondering how they're going to behave with over 300 watts. As it is now on 100 watts the woofers barely look like they're breaking a sweat.


With 200 Watts, mine we’re moving ALOT, but they held there composure well. Just be extra careful setting your gains. I’ve ran focals in a couple different builds, the only thing I have against them is the cost.


----------



## Running.Amok (May 17, 2018)

would it be possible that an active setup wouldn't sound better then passive? given, it being tuned by a semi competent tuner? i am currently on my first active system.

i have a helix p six, thing is there isnt a helix dealer near me. if someone is versed in one type of management they should be able to tune on the next?

i am not yet capable to tune my self.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

The only real negative i have to say about passive is that I can't time align correctly with the mids in the doors and tweets in the A pillars.

I will say that when I time aligned each speaker individually it made a really nice difference. But the listening experience in the passenger seat was all screwed up.


----------

